# طاقة الرياح وتوليد الكهرباء



## ميكاكمبيوتر (6 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اقدم لكم أخوتي المهندسين العرب كتابا بعنوان " طاقة الرياح وتوليد الكهرباء " يتضمن هذا الكتاب دراسة شاملة لموضوع طاقة الرياح وكيفية التحويل عن طريق التوربينات الهوائية ومقدار الطاقة المحصلة عند سرعة رياح معينة وهو من تأليفي و يتضمن الربعة فصول :​الفصل الأول : المقدمة ​الفصل الثاني : نبذة تاريخية ​الفصل الثالث : الجانب النظري​الفصل الرابع : القوانين والحسابات​ واعتمدت في تأليف الكتاب على مصادر جيدة جدا تجدها مذكورة في الكتاب , وقد جعلت هذا الكتاب بصيغة ملف وورد لكي يسهل التعامل معه ويسهل اقتصاص جزء منه أو الإضافة عليه وغايتي من هذا الأمر الإفادة للطلاب في مشاريع التخرج وكذلك من لديه بحث يتضمن هذا الموضوع ويحق للجميع نشره أو استخدامه ولكن يرجى ذكر المصدر واسالكم الدعاء .. والله ولي التوفيق ​اخوكم علي العلياوي​يرجى تحميل الكتاب من الرابط التالي:​ http://www.4shared.com/file/KD9QDAiI/___.html http://www.4shared.com/file/KD9QDAiI/___.html


----------



## م.م فادي (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا لك وجارى التحميل باذن الله


----------



## engdoly (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو علاء الحمصي (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أستاذ علي
كتاب قيم جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## naseb (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المواضيع الرائعه 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## سمير شربك (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس 73 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير اخي الكريم و انا متاكد بان الكثير سيستفاد من هذا الكتاب.
استفساري لك اخي الكريم او الى جميع الاخوة الكرام ان كنت قد عملت محاكاة نموذج طاقة الرياح للتورباين و المولد الكهربائي عن طريق البرنامج Simulink او البرنامج PSIM . مع خالص الشكر و التقدير .


----------



## EAGLE EAYS (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخي.


----------



## hejo (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم . انا عضو جديد في المنتدي واحتاج الي هذا الكتاب جداً بخصوص مشروع تخرجي
ارجو منكم شرح طريقة التنزيل ....


----------



## محمد علي فليح حسن (13 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## Tall-Ali (13 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## مممحححح (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## امحمد سالم (13 ديسمبر 2010)

فتح الله عليك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## EAGLE EAYS (7 يناير 2011)

دائماً تحيرني بأبداعك التواصل.


----------



## ميكاكمبيوتر (13 يناير 2011)

*اخوكم علي حسوني العلياوي​*


----------



## العـربـي (14 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذا الكتاب القيم ورداً على الاخ Hejo يمكنك تحميل الكتاب وهو بصيغة الوورد اوفيس عن طريق 4shared بعد تسجيل ايميلك الخاص*​


----------



## abdulhay86 (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك على هذا المجهود


----------



## hassanbassam (27 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## معلوماتي علاء (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن الرابط لم يعمل ((


----------

